# Starting a shrimp tank



## austinroberts23 (Jan 25, 2012)

I am starting the process of setting up a shrimp tank. I have a 10g tank that I just cleaned and am going to start purchasing my materials. I am going to do some sand, normal hood (two small bulbs), a penguin BIO-Wheel 100 filter, some driftwood, and some moss. I am looking at putting about 5 endlers and then some red cherry shrimp.

My first question is what kind of sponge can the BIO-Wheel 100 take for the intake? I know the shrimp do good with sponge but I would like to use the BIO-Wheel 100 to help out.

Next, would anyone by chance have some driftwood pieces and/or moss they are looking to sell? 

Lastly, anyone have some advice for these guys?


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

Marineland says that it is for up to 20 gallons. That could be too much for the shrimp. They like very calm water, I think.


----------

